# USA Overton Passenger cars



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know the scale size of the USA Overton cars? They are not 1:29 even though USA sells them. Todd


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

USAT has cars that are 1:24 as well as 1:29. I would imagine that the Overton cars are 1:24. All of their wood sided box, wood sided refrigerator cars and the work train cars are 1:24. These were made to go with the LGB narrow gauge cars and engines.


Chuck N


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chuck didn't know that about USA. I am hoping to put these cars behind the Bachman 45 tonner.


----------

